
Identifiers for the 21st century - tejtm
https://doi.org/10.1371/journal.pbio.2001414
======
tejtm
Identifiers for the 21st century

[Identifiers for the 21st
century]([https://doi.org/10.1371/journal.pbio.2001414](https://doi.org/10.1371/journal.pbio.2001414))

How to design, provision, and reuse persistent identifiers to maximize utility
and impact of life science data.

Abstract In many disciplines, data are highly decentralized across thousands
of online databases (repositories, registries, and knowledgebases). Wringing
value from such databases depends on the discipline of data science and on the
humble bricks and mortar that make integration possible; identifiers are a
core component of this integration infrastructure. Draw- ing on our experience
and on work by other groups, we outline 10 lessons we have learned about the
identifier qualities and best practices that facilitate large-scale data
integration. Specifically, we propose actions that identifier practitioners
(database providers) should take in the design, provision and reuse of
identifiers. We also outline the important consider- ations for those
referencing identifiers in various circumstances, including by authors and
data generators. While the importance and relevance of each lesson will vary
by context, there is a need for increased awareness about how to avoid and
manage common identifier problems, especially those related to persistence and
web-accessibility/resolvability. We focus strongly on web-based identifiers in
the life sciences; however, the principles are broadly relevant to other
disciplines.

Hopefully you can believe all ten lessons learned

